# Bladien



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

So another short story. Let me know how it is. Thanks!



Another explosion filled the night sky along with the howling of orcs. Bladien swung his bolter around before shooting an orc in the head. There were thousands of them screaming in an orgy of bloodlust as they engaged what was left of the imperial line. Thousands littered the ground, but thousands upon thousands more were ready to take their place at the front line for a chance at blood.

It was only yesterday afternoon that an entire Imperial Guard regiment stood ready to defend the city along with support from the IV Company of Space Marines of the Desolation Knights. Answering a call for assistance, the Knights had arrived in system, as the orcs had, and quickly made landfall to reinforce the imperial positions. Over half the chapter had been present and dispatched to numerous cities over the planet to reinforce the imperial guard regiments already there.

50 Meter walls and thousands of weapons had done nothing to silence the Orc WAAAGGGHHH! Even the mighty Astares had fallen beneath the fury of the attack and now there were only single pockets of resistance around the city. 

Bladien leaped through the air shearing another orcs arm off before decapitating it with the return stroke.

To think that an entire company was lost in a day’s time, and the damage dealt to the orcs had been negligible. Battle-brothers he might never see again, because of the orcs wanton slaughter, and now here he was alone in a burned out part of the city. 

He had been alone for over half an hour ever since Brother Claudius had gone down with an orc cleaver in his helmet. Bladien remembered sending that orc to the grave, but that hadn't saved Claudius or any of his other brothers.

As he was off the main street, most of the orc army had gone around his position but the area still had a lot of straggler orcs. Bladien raised his bolt pistol again, sending rounds into another group of orcs entering the area, as he retreated into a building. Heads exploded and limbs went missing from the high-explosive rounds, but the orcs kept coming.

It was now a race again time. Only a full battle-brother for 10 years, Bladien was still young, and should have had a long career ahead of him, but now it looked like that any dreams he had would be shattered today. It wasn't even that he was upset, but he knew that he wouldn't die a noble death. Instead he would most likely be overwhelmed by the orcs and no one would know of his death. 

Sprinting up the steps, Bladien took stock of the situation, his brain taking in all the information and comprehending it in under a second. That last group of orcs had to be over 20 strong and even as tightly packed as they had been, there must be over 15 left he thought. There was grunting and yelling from downstairs as the orcs poured into the building. Peaking around the corner he sent another burst into them before moving down the hall. Already he was low on ammo, and running out of room to move. 

Another gunfire shot, followed by a scream showed the orcs were getting impatience for some blood and were taking it out on each other. In a moment of laxity, Bladien found himself suddenly trapped at the end of the building, with no exit except through the wall.

Spinning around suddenly, Bladien put two rounds into the head of the first orc coming around the corner, before letting his instinctive fighting reactions take over. Hurtling down the hallway, he kept firing round from his bolt pistol, before he heard the fateful click.

Tossing aside the weapon he leapt at the next orc, bringing his chainsword around. The stupid beast thought he had a chance to come under Bladien, but before the orc had even completed have his intended move, Bladien had taken his arm off at the elbow, before driving his helmet into the orcs face. As the orc fell back, Bladien picked up the orcs crude sword and decapitated him.

Armed with two blades, Bladien turned into a whirlwind of death. As the orcs couldn't bring numbers to bear in his narrow hallway, Bladien kept his forward momentum up as each blade lashed out left and right, taking body parts with each stroke. The fight might have been over there, if one orc had not gotten caught up in a blade and fell onto Bladien. Even his super-human reflexes didn't save him, as he hit the ground hard with the orc on top of him.
The orc was grunting and yelling, which showed his blow hadn't been killing, but there were still more orcs following behind him.

Lashing out with his free hand, he took the next orc at the knees, before he lost his grip on the sword. 

So this is how it's going to end, trapped under some beasts, with no ability to defend myself, before they make sport of me. Struggling with all his enhanced strength, there was no way he could dislodge the orc quickly enough.

Already another orc was raising its axe to finish the job. With a scream of bloodlust, the orc brought down the axe. The splattering noise, as the axe tore through his comrade, who was also yelling as his vertebrae was cut through. Suddenly, there was a screeching noise as the axe hit something and suddenly slid off track to hit the floor.

Realizing he had just been given a second chance, Bladien threw every ounce of strength behind his armor. Warning sensors in his helmet told him that the weight on him was already stretching his armor to the limit. As quickly as he had fallen, the orc suddenly toppled to the side. Leaping to his feet Bladien struck out with his fists catching the standing orc in a headlock, before breaking its neck. The other orcs were momentarily stunned, and Bladien once again lashed into them, but this time with bare fists. With a barely controlled rage he attacked the remaining orcs unarmed. He shrugged off wounds that should have stopped even a space marine and kept killing. 

Suddenly as it had begun it was over. He was alone with two other orcs. Both were eyeing each other warily, and looked like they were about to run. As Bladien slowly turned to face them, a shadow fell across the room. A huge orc stood in the doorway, with barely contained muscle and mass. The orc was easily one and a half times taller then Bladien and just as wide. Grunting something to the others, it moved into the room. The power klaw in its hand was the size of Bladien’s torso and looked more than capable of cutting through his ceramite armor. 

The orc pointed at his fallen chainsword.

“Fight super humie, use sword so Blarg do no chop yous headz offz,” it said in broken gothic.

Slowly, Bladien reached for the sword, and thumbed the activation rune.

“With pleasure my green friend,” he responded.

With something that resembled a laugh the orc moved towards Bladien, waving the klaw menacingly. Crouching, Bladien eyed the orc for weakness, but he seemed to be encased with armor in almost every vital point. The armor even looked to thick for a mere chainsword to penetrate. Instead of bracing himself for the inevitable charge, Bladien lunged at the orc. Caught completely off guard, his sword ate into the armor for a centimeter before sliding off. 

Already moving away to avoid the counterstroke, Bladien, went low. The klaw went right over his head, but the orc also kicked out, catching him in the chest and cracking the ceramite. Falling backwards, Bladien reached out for one of those crude guns the orcs had carried. Swiftly rising to his feet he raised it, only to hear the gun jam. The momentary distraction and disbelief caused by this almost cost him his life, as the klaw came perilously close to his chest. Attempting to block the next swipe, made him realize that the orc was much stronger than him, and he was forced to parry the klaw to the side to avoid it breaking his blade.

Screaming, the orc leaped at Bladien again, only to trip on a dead body, as the orc fell forward, Bladien grabbed another gun, and put a shot right into its head. Instead of exploding like he had hoped, the round passed through the monsters head. As quickly as it had fallen, the orc was back on its feet and now it was screaming in pain and anger. With a huge sideswipe the beast attempted to end the fight, but only ended up in taking the life of one of the 2 orcs standing spectator on the side. Bladien tried to raise the gun again, but the orc was on him before he could fire.

Crashing into him, the two fell backwards, and suddenly Bladien’s back hit something solid, that gave way just as quickly. The orcs momentum along with the great weight had caused them to crash through an outer wall of the building, and now they fell 5 stories down. In the whole 3 seconds it took to fall, Bladien’s mind was racing. The orc was obviously to enraged to notice the peril they were both in, but Bladien managed to roll his hips outwards to make sure the entire weight wouldn’t land on him.

A loud ding preceded his impact with the ground. He landed in a pile of garbage and metal, and his body was basked in pain. Already his armor was pumping pain relievers into his body, and he felt his right arm broken, and his left should dislocated. The orc landed a second later, but a few feet to the side.

Sitting up slowly, Bladien tried to raise himself to his feet, but struggled with the damage his armor had suffered. Finally standing, he looked over to the orc. It was lying on the ground, but its body was twitching uncontrollably. It appeared the orc had no function over its body anymore. Reaching down to grab his chainsword, he walked over to the orc, and stuck it right into the joint between the head and body, effectively ending its life. Looking up he saw a huge girder that had apparently stopped that orcs fall. Despite the massive size of the girder, it had been dented to an extreme. The orcs head must have hit it coming down causing it to break its neck.

Maybe this was a sign Bladien thought. I still have a chance to die as a hero and do something greater. In the past 20 minutes of fighting there were so many times I should have died, but the Emperor watched over me and protected me. Thinking along this new line of reasoning Bladien realized he had to still deal a greater blow to the enemy. 
Standing up slowly, Bladien disappeared into the city.

********************************************************************8

Three days later, and his wounds were already starting to heal. He had taken residence up in a building near the main gates of the city and had thus far avoided detection. Armed with only his chainsword and a crude orc gun, he was waiting for a sign. He wasn’t sure what it was, but with the luck he had experienced in the past few days, he was ready to try anything. 

The orcs had been making a lot of noise in the past hour, and with most of the vanguard already past the city, there were not nearly as many orcs. Granted, it would be hard to avoid detection if he attempted to move around in his injured state, but for now he was content to sit and wait.

Later that evening, the reason for all the noise became apparent. Looking through a small crack in the wall, he could see the outside of the city. The tall form of an orc gargant stood there along with the biggest orc Bladien had ever seen. The orc was standing casually on the head of the Gargant, yelling something to his fellow orcs. After a few minutes he disappeared.

Minutes later there was more commotion at the gate, and he peaked out a window to get another angle. Striding through the gate was the orc warlord surrounded by his Nob bodyguard. 

This is my chance. My chance to make a difference. The death I have been waiting for. The one that will immortalize me in the chapter’s history. All these thoughts were going through Bladien’s head and he sprang into action.
Sprinting to the roof, Bladien ran to the nearest ledge. The warlord’s current path would take him close to a building that was reachable from here. Taking a running start, Bladien cleared the gap and came crashing down. His immense bulk carried him through the roof and he crashed down a floor. All eyes were focused on the warlord though and no one had noticed his jump. 

Another sign thought Bladien. 

Sprinting down to the second level, Bladien peaked out a window and realized the Warlord would pass within 10 feet of this window. 

Offering a prayer to the Emperor, Bladien took stock of the situation. The warlord was easily a head taller than the orc he fought earlier, and just as heavily armored. Unlike the other orc though, the warlord had removed his head protection. That was his only chance, to strike the orc in the head and effectively end this entire war.

As the orc approached, Bladien removed his helmet, and prepared himself. 

“10 seconds now”

“5 seconds now”

3..2…1…

Leaping through the window, Bladien had the blade of his chainsword aimed downward. Some of the nobs had looked up at the apparent noise, but the warlord hadn’t noticed, and even if he did, he wouldn’t be able to avoid the blades killing blow.

“For the Emperor,” yelled Bladien.

In the microsecond it took from him yelling that and the blade connecting, the Orc warlord had shifted his weight to the side, but was still oblivious. The blade ate into the warlord, and Bladien had closed his eyes to savor the moment.

As quickly as the moment had been, it was over. He had crashed into the ground, and was prepared to sell his life dearly. 

Opening his eyes, to an inhuman bellow, he looked upwards into the eyes of the warlord. The blade had missed its mark. It had eaten into the orcs neck deeply, but had missed its spinal cord entirely, and to a being such as this warlord, the wound was entirely superficial. He would have sworn he was on target.

No chance at being immortalized now. The orc would live and continue its campaign of terror, despite the massive neck wound. To think that he thought he would be able to kill a being as powerful as the warlord. His ignorance and self serving needs to be immortalized now thrown back into his face. This was the end.

“Nevermore,” whispered Bladien as the Warlords foot came crashing down on him.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

No love or feedback for my story 
\
Sadness


----------

